# Away we go!



## Sundownsailing (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all....just bought a "new to us" 1982 Hans Christian 33t! My wife and I are very excited about the work and adventure in front of us. You can follow us at sundownsailing.
Cheers!
Clay and Kim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats and good luck! this her right? Pretty boat!

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1982/Hans-Christian-33T-2279270/Duluth/MN/United-States


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard, and enjoy the start of your new adventure! Really nice boat.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## Sundownsailing (Jul 18, 2011)

*Thanks!*

We are starting the clean, strip, tear out, open up and explore period of new boat ownership. It is fun, hard work and we are trying to figur out how to get to the water sooner!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sundownsailing said:


> We are starting the clean, strip, tear out, open up and explore period of new boat ownership. It is fun, hard work and we are trying to figur out how to get to the water sooner!


Suggestion; just like when buying house.. Don't tear into it without a plan? Being it's a boat that was hopefully given a seaworthy report from the Survey (you did have a survey right?) Just do what has to be done; that which cannot be done when she's in the water. She is a beautiful boat! She needs to sailed!

BTW, looks like barrier coat under the bottom paint on the rudder! that's a good thing!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow. That is one NICE boat! Congratulations!


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats guys. I always liked the high coaming on the HC. Nice looking boats and very strong. She will keep you well.


----------



## Sundownsailing (Jul 18, 2011)

You are so right. There were two previous owners; never really set up beyond OEM in 1982. The 12v, 120v, cold and hot water systems all need updating. These are all a lot of sweat equity and not a fair amount of $$ equity. She needs some "core" work in the bow and some re-bedding. We have a definite period of time to invest in Sundown to make her comfortable and seaworthy prior to shipping her to deep water. 

While on the boat, I can actually see prairie dogs and coyotes from the cockpit! It is fine though, because she is only about a mile from the house making it convenient to get to her. 

I always appreciate an additional opinion when it comes to boats. I have no desire to re-invent the wheel and value others experience with similar projects.

Sailing is the goal.Our nine year plan has moved to a three year plan and we are trying to figure out how to shorten it even further. 

We still have the wonder of not even knowing where we will launch! It is all very exciting!


----------



## Sundownsailing (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot! It was a easy choice and everything fell right into place.


----------



## Sundownsailing (Jul 18, 2011)

We really like the bulwarks also and made this a priority in our search for a boat. It does have a down side of holding water on deck when you get water over the rail. I think that the hold over from the classic wooden craft is awesome.


----------



## Sundownsailing (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks.....we agree!


----------

